# Modul wird für falschen Kernel kompiliert



## tefla (22. Mai 2003)

Hi zusammen,

ich versuchen eine 1000/100/10Mbps Gigabit Ethernet Card (von Cnet) auf einem Debian System Woody zum laufen zubekommen. Ich verwende den Kernel 2.4.20. Der beigefügte Treiber auf der Diskette und der Treiber auf der Cnet Homepage laufen jedoch nur mit Kernel 2.4.18. bzw. werden für diesen Kernel kompiliert.

Ich mache ein:

    make

es entsteht die Datei 8169.o die an folgende Stelle verschiebe:

    mv 8169.o /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/net

anschliessend das insmod 8169

    insmod 8169

dann erscheint folgende Meldung:

    Using /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/net/8169.0 
    /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/8169.o: kernel-module version mismatch
        /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/net/8169.o was compiled for kernel version 2.4.18 while this Kernel is version 2.4.20.


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit diesen für den aktuellen Kernel zu kompilieren. Vielleicht durch einen Kernel Patch.

Für eine schnelle Hilfe wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


----------

